# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Windows Phone و Windows Mobile >  Convert From Mdf to Sdf

## msaeed

سلام به دوستان
آیا کسی در مورد چگونگی تبدیل داده از SqlServer به SqlServerCe
برای استفاده در pocket pc اطلاع دارد؟
با تشکر

----------


## MH2538

سلام
راه حل مایکروسافت و در واقع تنها راه حل مایکروسافت استفاده از replication است که راه اندازی و کار با آن خیلی سخت است.
من برای کارهای خودم یک برنامه با#C نوشتم که کار تبدیل بانک ها رو روی PC انجام می دم.

----------


## lilidomino

لطفاً سورس برنامه خود را برای استفاده ما در سایت قرار دهید. با تشکر

----------


## mohammad javad pishvaei

اگر ممکن است دمو برنامه خود را ارائه کنید. ( اگر پسندیدم خریدارم )

----------


## hadi2345

با سلام..

من با استفاده از XML این کار رو انجام دادم . شما میتونید دیتا ها رو بصورت فیل XML در بیارید و سپس تو Pocket PC از اون استفاده کنید .

موفق باشید .

----------


## hpx

استفاده از replication بهتره چون بعدا هم برای Synchronize کردن بین mdf, sdf لازمه

----------


## Farshad_sh

> سلام به دوستان
> آیا کسی در مورد چگونگی تبدیل داده از SqlServer به SqlServerCe
> برای استفاده در pocket pc اطلاع دارد؟
> با تشکر


 سلام.
بهترین راه برای تبدیل این دو دیتا بیس همونطور که یکی از دوستای خوبمون هم اشاره کرده بود استفاده از امکان Replicate خود SQLserver 2005 هستش 
بر عکس خیلی هم راحته

----------

